# Silkie Gender



## southernchickenlady (Jun 28, 2015)

Just curious if anyone knows what gender this sweet thing might be?!


----------



## southernchickenlady (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## southernchickenlady (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The wet feathers are throwing me off. First thought is male.

If you can get a good side shot with the bird relaxed that would help a ton.


----------



## southernchickenlady (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## southernchickenlady (Jun 28, 2015)

Best I could get today!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Still not good enough. You need to either be down at the bird's level or have him/her on something to make it more visible.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Try this, how big is the comb? A face shot may help. 

By the size I'm seeing it should be crowing although some Silkie roos are known to take their sweet time getting around to it.


----------

